# Pixs of our American Barbado looking ewes plus more . . .



## rockdoveranch (May 16, 2011)

I am starting with KL.  Not sure how she came about, but she is one of my favorite ewes.






KL again.





Our 3 American Barbado looking ewes.















Our only flashy lamb at this time.  His twin is our bottle baby.  Would love to get a picture of them together as Wimberly is much much smaller.





Flash with our first White Dorper baby.  I am thinking the other ewe did not take.  





Or pups PRETENDING to be good dogs!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 17, 2011)

Nice pictures! Your dogs are cute!


----------



## EllieMay (May 19, 2011)

Nice pics!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 20, 2011)

Awww, all so adorable!!! Love the 'well behaved' dogs!!


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I got a pictures of our bottle ewe lamb next to her brother.  It is not very good and the picture of the lamb to the right looks weird.  It is SO hard to get good pictures.  In the group picture, Wimberly, bottle baby, is the lamb on the far left.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 20, 2011)

Aw, I just want to pick them up and hug them!! They are so darn adorable!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (May 20, 2011)

Are they considered to be a hair sheep? They look so much like wild game I would be afraid they would get claimed by a hunter.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 20, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Are they considered to be a hair sheep? They look so much like wild game I would be afraid they would get claimed by a hunter.


I just took a tour through your website.  Very nice!

Yep, they are hair sheep.  From a distance some look like mule deer.  We have white tails out here.  I took Wimberly to kindergarten at my daughter's school where she teaches and a lot of kids and adults thought she was a fawn. 

The rams are considered trophy rams because of their horns. 

I haven't really worried about hunters as our sheep are well contained, but we have found dead deer on our property that were shot and not killed immediately by hunters.  Sad.


----------

